# Maumee Bay State Park - Ponds for Bass Fishing



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

I am going out to Maumee Bay State Park to try some bass fishing. There are two ponds out there. One is by the "Big Hill" and is more secluded. The other is more open that connects to the inland beach area at one end, and the other end looks good for fishing. I have heard that there are bass in both of these. Has anyone had any luck at either of these ponds? 

thanks.
Joe


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I went out to Maumee Bay Last night and caught one fish...and it was a biggie...of course stupid me didnt put a new battery in my digital scale so I couldn't weight it, but I would say it was 4lbs maybe 5. Definitely Fat. I caught it on the pond by the Big Hill for those of you that fish out there...has anyone else been out there yet?

Joe


----------

